# Rice per person per day?



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

I know I should be storing wheat and rice, concentrating on wheat. Nevertheless, for reasons I won't go into, I've chosen to go with rice exclusively.

That being the case, what amount per person per day should I use to calculate my total storage goal. I thought I knew this number, but now I'm not so sure.

Thank you for sharing your wisdom.

Doug


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Depends on how much of your diet is going to be from rice. Are you big rice eaters? Maybe you could do a week with your family and see how much you will actually eat.

In countries where rice is a mainstay and eaten daily they average 300 pounds per person per yr.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> In countries where rice is a mainstay and eaten daily they average 300 pounds per person per yr.


I'd get sick of rice if I had to eat that much.

But then again, Asians raised on rice would probably hate eating my diet with lots of pinto beans, cornbread, and biscuits.


----------



## dheat (Jul 27, 2005)

Cyngbaeld,

While we're not up to 300 lbs per person per year, we do like rice. Thanks for the info.

Doug


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Well, if you're big rice eaters then 300lbs per person per year isn't unreasonable. Just remember though that white rice is fairly deficient in many nutrients so you're going to have to supplement the grain. Rice, like most other grains, only contains roughly 1600 calories per pound of dry grain and at 300 lbs you're coming in a somewhat less than a pound per person per day.

.....Alan.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Other starches can be obtained from potatoes (renewable, if you garden) and corn., peas I think a diversified diet would be better in a SHTF situation.


----------

